

Detailed Review of Mark Pilgrim's Dive Into Python 3 - RyanMcGreal
http://quandyfactory.com/blog/43/review_mark_pilgrims_dive_into_python_3

======
blehn
The letter spacing on that text makes it very difficult to read for me. When
letter spacing is increased, word spacing should be increased accordingly. In
this case, it probably makes sense to simply remove the 1px letter spacing.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Thanks for the feedback. Can you please post a screenshot of how it looks in
your browser?

~~~
blehn
Sure, <http://i.imgur.com/NQPFK.png>. FF 3.6 on OSX.

I think the letter spacing works well when you look at an individual word.
It's just that, in the context of the paragraph, the differential between
letter spacing and word spacing is small enough that words begin to lose their
separation.

Edit: I also tried increasing the word spacing (+1-4px), but I still felt like
I was straining to read it. Perhaps it's just a case where the convention
makes it difficult to adjust.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Thanks. I removed the letter spacing.

------
paulhart
Read this through earlier today. Ryan's done a good job covering the contents
of the book, and it sounds like Mark has done a bang-up job of describing
Python 3.

I'm not the target market for this book at the moment, but if I find myself
heading back to Python, I'll be diving in with this book.

